# Homemade Truck Bed Trailer



## kypossumdog (Jun 2, 2004)

Has anyone here made a trailer from the bed of a pickup truck? 







Pic from:http://www.fourwheeler.com/tipstricks/129_0605_20_cheap_shop_tricks/photo_18.html

I've seen these around from time to time and I wandered exactly what went into making one. Obvivously welding in a tongue, but what about the rear axle? Do you just remove the drive shaft and run with it?

Any insight would be appreaciated.


----------



## Vette Eaterr (Nov 26, 2003)

From what I've seen pretty much, make a tongue and run with it. Most of them I've seen have notched the frame on both sides, bent the frame in to make a triangle and welded on a coupler.


----------



## tamsam (May 12, 2006)

Had one made from a Ford Courrier years ago. Put a little camper top on it and hauled all kinds of stuff. When needed just undo 4 clamps and set the top off. Yes leave the rear end in it. We cut the frame of the truck off far enough forward that all we did was notch it and bend it in to a point about 3 ft in front of the bed and weld a hitch on. Mdae a few reenforcements where we cut the frame. Put 6 ply tires on that baby and haul most anything you can load. Sam


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

yeah,,,,just remember the trailer will be tall and will not handle loads in a curve like a low utility trailer will.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

I've made them. I also pull the cover off and remove the ring gear or spider gears. If the truck had a posi unit i replace it with a none posi unit. This stops the pinion from turning. Cuts down drag and the possiblity of leaks.

As for not handling, most people never replace the shocks in them. Just think how bad you pickup handles with wore out shocks. Put on the heaviest duty ones you can find since your building it to carry a load.


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

That is what I use for firewood hauling...


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Just dont expect one made from a half ton pickup to be able to carry the load of one made from a one ton pickup just because its suddenly been made into a trailer.


----------

